# Clomid and its endless benefits



## Stacked (Oct 2, 2011)

Across the globe, professional sportsmen on anabolic steroids and performance enhancing drugs trust Clomid or Clomiphene Citrate when it comes to staying away from steroid side effects like oily skin, acne, gynecomastia, and water retention. This antiestrogen is also admired for its unique ability to help sportsmen in reaping optimum benefits of performance enhancers during a steroid cycle.

Let us access more information about this highly effective yet easily and affordably available antiestrogen to develop a clear and complete understanding.

Clomid or Clomiphene Citrate is best described as an antagonist or mixed estrogen agonist that helps in inhibiting the production of estrogens that are common with use of harsh and aromatizable steroids, especially testosterone derivatives such as testosterone suspension and testosterone enanthate. Since it does not stimulate the hypothalamus or pituitary and its use is not related to any side effect, this antiestrogen is one of the most popular antiestrogens in the online market of legal anabolic steroids and legal performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2011)

A word on clomiphene (Clomid) –

Clomiphene (Clomid) consists of two stereoisomers which possess radically different pharmacodynamics. Zuclomiphene has predominantly estrogenic effects and slow clearance while the enclomiphene isomer has predominately anti-estrogenic effects and quick clearance. his creates a divergent effects between estrogen blockage and estrogen stimulation and an acute imbalance once Clomid administration is discontinued. Bodybuilders will often complain of “estrogenic rebound” after stopping Clomid, which could be attributed to the lingering estrogenic isomer zuclomiphene as the anti-estrogenic enclomiphene has long cleared the system. (Recently, enclomiphene has been isolated by the pharmaceutical company Repros, for use in Androxal™.)

For all intents and purposes, tamoxifen is a superior SERM, simply for the fact that tamoxifen provides a purely anti-estrogenic isomer, whereas Clomid provides a mix of anti and pro estrogenic effects.

In regards to the health consequences about to be listed, it can be safely assumed that Clomid will share similar detrimental effects as tamoxifen, since it shares the same triphenylethylene backbone and carcinogenic tendencies. 


One of the main reasons why people make use of Clomid is for the purpose of recovering their bodies after a steroid cycle In simple words, this drug is mainly used in the form of post cycle therapy. Clomid has the actual potential to stimulate the production of hypothalamus which in turn would release a particular kind of hormone called gonadotrophic hormones. This hormone has the natural ability to allow the human testicles to secrete testosterone, which in turn would bring the depleting levels of testosterone in the body to its permissible levels. When this is achieved, the human body would stop losing its muscle mass in a natural way. Reacovery of test production is the gaols at any cost is the common thought.


----------

